# Shifting Problem



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok so I have been having this problem sometimes not all the time but when I try to **** into 1st it will not let me unless I back off of the clutch at that point it will push the shifter back towards me and then go into 1st what is the problem and how do I fix it.
:confused


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

26 views and nobody has anything for me


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

post all relevant information about your car. year, miles, mods- and so on. This will help some of the knowledgeable people on here narrow down what may be going on.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree
With that info, you will have someone with experience zero in on your problem.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CincyGoat said:


> Ok so I have been having this problem sometimes not all the time but when I try to **** into 1st it will not let me unless I back off of the clutch at that point it will push the shifter back towards me and then go into 1st what is the problem and how do I fix it.
> :confused


Please elaborate.>> "when I try to **** into 1st" ?

Are you aware of the 2nd shift lock out?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a forums search for 'skip shift' you`ll find your answer.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

05 GTO 6.0 K&N CAI, SLP CatBack skip shift elemenator. 32,000miles This is how it happens I am at dead stop engine at idle I try to put it in 1st and it will not let me. I can get it into 1st after doing 1 of 2 things either letting the clutch out a bit while pushing the shifter it will then slide into 1st or I can take it back to neutral and then back to 1st and that doesnt always work just the other day I had it in 1st and went to take off in a parking lot so I wasnt dogging on it and the shifter popped out of 1st I hope this enough info let me know if you guys need more


----------



## abynorml (Aug 7, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my Mustang but with 2nd gear. I could get it into gear no problem but it wouldn't stay in gear and would just pop out when I hit the gas. It became progressively worse over time and didn't go away when I changed the clutch out. I figured it was the synchronizer's so I eventually I had the transmission rebuilt. Once it was rebuilt my assumption was confirmed as the points of the teeth on the sychronizer's for 2nd were completely worn and definitely needed to be replaced.

I'm not a transmission mechanic by any means but since your problem sounded similar I figured I would share my experience.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

My 04 does this also, I just always brushed it off as how the car is sitting / angle i.e. If I let off the clutch a little it will allow me to slide into 1st gear.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

if its popping out of gear sounds like you have a syncro problem


----------



## dadsgto (Nov 14, 2008)

cincy goat...I also live in cincinnati...am looking for a shop in the cincinnati area that would do reliable work on my 2006 gto...my current problem is I believe I need a new clutch...it breaks right at the top of peddle travel and when I shift into 2nd, it feels like
the synchronizers are non existent...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

As the Judge posted, there is a 2nd gear lock out designed to save fuel but is a royal pain. When driving normal (slow) speeds, the skip shift will only allow a 1st to 4th gear shift. You can fumble around and eventually get it back to 1st or 2nd, but its a royal pain. 
A "skip shift eliminator" for 15 dollars solves the problem. 
Look on your dash when you shift from 1 to 2nd. You will she the light come on noting you have to shift to 4th.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've owned many manual transmissions during the past 50 years and the situation you've described is very common -- including my '05 M6. As you've stated, releasing the clutch and re-depressing it allows the shift into first. I believe this is because this action allows the synchronizer to align properly. I'm no expert but long experience with stick shifts would indicate to me that this isn't a problem -- just living with a manual. The main point being don't force the shift.


----------

